# Model # for Murray Brute 27" Snowthrower



## cremmins (Jan 19, 2016)

I have an old Murray Brute 27" Dual Stage Snow King Snowthrower that I am trying to find a manual or parts list for. Unfortunately the model number on the machine doesn't show up anywhere when I search online. 

This is the information on the unit:

Model #: F2784050
Code: 5159
Serial #: S001167337069
Engine: Tecumseh, 8 HP - Model # HMSK80-155556T.

I'm not sure when the snowblower was purchased (it was my father's), but it was definitely before Briggs & Stratton bought out Murray.

Does anyone know where to find an updated or equivalent model #?

Thanks.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum cremmins

No clue if this might be close. Maybe you can pull up a couple different parts and see if they'd fit your machine ??

2011 https://www.partstree.com/parts/mur...1696125-brute-27-dual-stage-snowthrower-2011/

2008 https://www.partstree.com/parts/mur...brute-27-dual-stage-snowthrower-2008-walmart/

.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Type in PartsandService.com They have good diagrams for a lot of Murray models.
Sid


----------



## cremmins (Jan 19, 2016)

Great! Thank you both so much.


----------



## jhorwitz (Nov 12, 2010)

cremmins said:


> I have an old Murray Brute 27" Dual Stage Snow King Snowthrower that I am trying to find a manual or parts list for. Unfortunately the model number on the machine doesn't show up anywhere when I search online.
> 
> This is the information on the unit:
> 
> ...


I can't guarantee the accuracy relative to your model, but I have what is probably a newer version of that series, as shown in my signature block. My parts manual is very model specific, but the Operator's Manual lists G2450, G2454, G2784, and G2914.

The two manuals are both dated in June 1996 and I bought the machine from Costco in September 1996.

I currently have two failures to repair:  Intermittent and jerky propulsion, which I believe is due to a worn "friction wheel" (part appears to be readily available for about $15 or so and I found multiple sources (for a variety of brands) with a Google search for "snow thrower part 313883" which leads me to believe that there either were very limited choices of parts or the makers have cooperated somehow in assigning parts numbers.

No auger motion due to a broken spring in the operator's control cable and, I think, that will fix it.​ My parts manual lists a number of parts distributors--my guess is one of them could probably help you with the model and parts. You might try Jack's Small Engines near Baltimore, MD, but there are many more around the country. You could also just search (Google or other) for "Snow Thrower parts"--any useful looking "hits" could probably clear up your model number question.

I also note that the Volunteer Fire Department to which I belong owns a machine that is practically identical to mine except that it is a John Deer (different colors!), the chute elevation has a handle control instead of having to walk around, loosen the wingnut, etc. and it is 8 hp and 27 inches--it might even practically be your machine. Point--try a John Deere dealer for parts and advice.

Good luck!


----------



## woody1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Murray st Parts Diagram Index for F2784-050

Regards, Woody


----------

